# Ello! I'm a noob! Yay! =D



## Nightberry (Jan 8, 2010)

Ello everyone!

Hmm..lets see. I really suck at these introduction threads (and spelling) lol.

I am 12 and getting close to 13..okay not exactly close but i'm turning 13 this year so it still counts! Or maybe it doesnt... Only the Killer cow pies know...

I love insects, espectally mantids. They are like little aliens, secretly planning to invade the Earth and so that they may harvest our brains to feed to their hatchlings (protect your brains everyone, where a helmet! xD).

I used to have a Chinese mantis a year or so ago named Buddy the Devourer who passed away. I had not really thought of getting a new mantis an till now though. I dident want another Chinese though. I have been researching a few diffrent species and so far I'm thinking of a Ghost mantids or an Orchid mantis (maybe both). While researching I found this awsome forum and registered

Is that good? My stupid little brain can never seem to make a good introduction topic XD


----------



## [email protected]hoo.com (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, i am in your spelling boat too.


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma AZ!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## agent A (Jan 9, 2010)

welcome from the wilds of northern conntecticut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome bad speller and chinese mantis keeper of the past! from OHIO!


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome from down under!!!

(and it's not only the mantids that are in your head. The governments in there too :blink: They're reading all of our minds secretly, but i find that if you wear an aluminium hat it keeps em out  )


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## agent A (Jan 12, 2010)

Robyn said:


> Welcome from down under!!!(and it's not only the mantids that are in your head. The governments in there too :blink: They're reading all of our minds secretly, but i find that if you wear an aluminium hat it keeps em out  )


schitzophranics  always thinking someone's spying on them or that they can predict when something bad is going to happen   :wacko: h34r: 

no, I'm kidding, I don't think she's schitzophranic, just nuts like all teens! :lol: :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 13, 2010)

agent A said:


> I don't think she's schitzophranic, just nuts like _*MOST*_ teens! :lol: :lol:


Fixed that for you.

Welcome to the forum, Nightberry.


----------

